# cannalope haze



## jungle (Jun 19, 2009)

I had 5 plant grow last time...3 of which i did not know what they were...free seeds from amsterdam seeds...I believe I just discovered what kind one was....cannalope haze....It had the melon smell...the sativa look....a friend Who was turned on to it said it hit him between the eyes and temples...best high hes ever had...It was a fast finisher with good yield....I'd definately grow this one over again...and over again...It had the best aroma while flowering I've ever smelled...it's a good one....After it's smoked one feels like it's a little to potent...I think it makes one have a spiritual conection...also....I felt like I could understand someone out there created us here and to a certain extent we have been programed...my friend expressed a spiritual connection also...I do believe theres a hint of diesel another friend said they smelled it and I have to...anyways has anyone grown this one? Care to share your experience? Thanks


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 19, 2009)

Sounds like a heavenly combination of stoneyness and tastyness, God I love strain reports!


----------



## sillyputtymcgillicutty (Aug 20, 2009)

ive got 2 outdoors right now.  i started late, theyre 6 ft and in early flowering.  does anybody know the sativa/indica ratio?  looks to me like 100% sativa.


----------



## jungle (Aug 20, 2009)

I did a search  and it said it was 100 % sativa.....I believe one of the strains is the same mexican sativa that is found in New York City Deisel....It also has haze brothers original haze.....these two strains together....


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 4, 2009)

jungle said:
			
		

> I had 5 plant grow last time...3 of which i did not know what they were...free seeds from amsterdam seeds...I believe I just discovered what kind one was....cannalope haze....It had the melon smell...the sativa look....a friend Who was turned on to it said it hit him between the eyes and temples...best high hes ever had...It was a fast finisher with good yield....I'd definately grow this one over again...and over again...It had the best aroma while flowering I've ever smelled...it's a good one....After it's smoked one feels like it's a little to potent...I think it makes one have a spiritual conection...also....I felt like I could understand someone out there created us here and to a certain extent we have been programed...my friend expressed a spiritual connection also...I do believe theres a hint of diesel another friend said they smelled it and I have to...anyways has anyone grown this one? Care to share your experience? Thanks


 
I miss the thank you button.  Thank you for your great grow and smoke report, will have to be trying that one.


----------



## jungle (Sep 9, 2009)

your welcome, I hope you like it. Atleast this one seemed to have some variety to the high where as some are the same high all the way through.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

sounds yummy!


----------



## Lemmongrass (Sep 15, 2009)

ya know i had a bagseed plant i grew that we nic named Crystal Cucumber. it smelled and tasted like cucumber honeydew that had been zapped by that cube from transformers. the bud was snowy with crystals and actually had a seafoam/honeydew melon color. it was harvested at 70 clear 30 cloudy and felt like a small hit of DMT+crack.

it was from a seed i got from a buddy of mine. he saved it from some awesome herb he got from a friend of a grower. i have a thread about another seed from the same set of bagseed.

but yea, your desc matches it perfectly so it could just be a prominent pheno of a regional landrace.

im pretty sure this  is a picture http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=112872&d=1241732860of it.


----------



## jungle (Nov 27, 2009)

Cannolope Haze......I've been reading some place and theres this big contoversy that cannolope haze is C-99...............or something very closely related. ...Theres a lot of good reviews for C-99 on here. Some recent strains I've been drooling over....are cannolope haze..dna gen. ..Cannadential....dna genetics. ... it will have the affects and tastes of LA Confidential, but with higher yield....World of seeds  diamond line madness...which has ...cinderella 99, mantunuska tundra and Southern Brazil in it. Then I like tga subcools Dairy Queen u k cheese, Romulan, and cinderella 99...It's just dawning on me c99 and cannolope haze may be the same. And these strains may all have c99 even though some say they have cannalope which might be the same thing. Some Day I'm going to grow this dairy queen and call it OLD GREGGS CHERRY CHEESE CAKE....or CHERRY CHEESE for short...


----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2009)

jungle said:
			
		

> Cannolope Haze......I've been reading some place and theres this big contoversy that cannolope haze is C-99...............or something very closely related. ...Theres a lot of good reviews for C-99 on here. Some recent strains I've been drooling over....are cannolope haze..dna gen. ..Cannadential....dna genetics. ... it will have the affects and tastes of LA Confidential, but with higher yield....World of seeds  diamond line madness...which has ...cinderella 99, mantunuska tundra and Southern Brazil in it. Then I like tga subcools Dairy Queen u k cheese, Romulan, and cinderella 99...It's just dawning on me c99 and cannolope haze may be the same. And these strains may all have c99 even though some say they have cannalope which might be the same thing. Some Day I'm going to grow this dairy queen and call it OLD GREGGS CHERRY CHEESE CAKE....or CHERRY CHEESE for short...



Bunk, pure and simple. C99 finishes 45 to 55 days, cannalope haze 10 to 12 weeks. Not even close.


----------



## jungle (Nov 27, 2009)

Your right Umbra. Wonder what all the bunks about. the video on cannolope say it's finishing time is 8 weeks so thats 60 days....which would still be over
C-99s finishing time. I loved cannolope....can't wait to try some of these strains some day that I was hoping for. Anyways you made a perfect point, thanks.


----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2009)

C99 was derived from a special pheno of Jack Herer. There is haze in there, but its not the same at all, imo. the hazelope I'm growing right now is 8-12 weeks. Most will be 10-12 easy.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 27, 2009)

I grew out a pack of Can Haze from DNA and it is bomb smoke, but ya, expect 10-12 weeks, I went 11.


----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I grew out a pack of Can Haze from DNA and it is bomb smoke, but ya, expect 10-12 weeks, I went 11.



Have you tried OJD's sssdh ? thats something special.


----------

